
Benchmarking AWS, DigitalOcean, Linode, Packet and Vultr - yarapavan
https://goldfirestudios.com/blog/150/Benchmarking-AWS-DigitalOcean-Linode-Packet-and-Vultr
======
yarapavan
Benchmark tool - [https://github.com/goldfire/node-cloud-
bench](https://github.com/goldfire/node-cloud-bench)

The goal of these tests was to find a way to lower our costs without
sacrificing too much in performance. DigitalOcean accomplished both of those
and more by besting EC2 in every category but CPU (which was quite close as
well). We've since moved Exocraft.io to DigitalOcean and have realized an over
80% reduction in cost, which will only grow as our bandwidth usage increases.
In addition to these performance/cost gains, we found DigitalOcean's interface
and support to be much more approachable than the alternatives.

~~~
joering2
yeah but they also shut down droplets and froze account without any
explanations; here:

 _We have done a further review of this account and found it to match some
unusual patterns leading to violations of our terms & conditions. Due to
internal security and privacy reasons, we can not go into detail about the
specifics of these violations. We will not be able to allow any further
services on this account due to that. We do apologize for any inconvenience._

In example above, I was merely using VPN.

If you are building pops and moms website that only your grandma going to
visit then sure there ain't nothing better than DigitalOcean. But they are
bunch of amateurs and don't even offer customer support over the phone. So
much for reducing your cost over 80% if your droplets are frozen, out of net,
and there is not even a number to call.

They also have hard limits of number of instances you can spin. I think 12 is
the max at the moment. That's a joke :) not to mention their Xeons are from
2011. Look into something like OVH if you are looking at quality, reliability,
top notch customer support and reasonable TOS. If you want to host your
grandpa site, then go with DO.

